# Travelworld Sales & Service



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thinking of doing a deal with Travelworld on a used RV. Spent a bit of time searching old posts and reports on MHF about the company and they seem to be generally OK.

Are there m/any of you with experience of this company? Sales and after sales. Anybody who has anything to say before I hand over my hard earned, your comments would be much appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, I do not personally know the company, but have been reading everything on your side of the waters about RV experiences. There is a couple that writes for RV Magazine that speaks quite highly of Travelworld.

They bought a 36' Monaco Cayman. Not sure what the situation is today, but their story was so inspiring that I read it all in one go the other evening.

You can find their first hand experience on Chapter Nine, under RV Stories, on the Big Pitch web site. You have to select UK or Europe first and then you will see the chapters. Link: www.the-big-pitch-guide.com/members/rvstory/RVMag_Chapter9.asp

I am sure others will have first hand knowledge, but since I am here I'll try and contribute


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Great showroom, nice to talk to, well presented but at their prices they should be good :wink: :wink: 

There are other main agents out there that are after the same money but lazy in their presentation of their vehicles :roll:


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

jimjam said:


> Thinking of doing a deal with Travelworld on a used RV. Spent a bit of time searching old posts and reports on MHF about the company and they seem to be generally OK.
> 
> Are there m/any of you with experience of this company? Sales and after sales. Anybody who has anything to say before I hand over my hard earned, your comments would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


Having just purchased an RV from Travelworld, I can say that it was a very relaxed, and rewarding experience. There was no sales pressure, and the sales guy that I dealt with (Ross Edwards) was extremely helpful in answering the pages of questions I had prepared prior to going up there, following our initial chat on the phone. The RV I originally went to see, after about 2 1/2 hours of crawling over it and trying everything out, turned out not to be what I was looking for. I saw the Mirada, which was well above my price range, and asked if I could look over that, just to see if my budget was reasonable for what I wanted. Ross was quite happy for me to spend another couple of hours giving the Mirada the same going over and answering the same questions on the second RV. They even got me a sandwich for lunch, and lots of coffee. Having decided that the Mirada was infinitely better than the Trail-Lite I had originally gone up to see, I made a rather cheeky offer to Ross and to my surprise he said OK. Sales must have been slack that week, but I'm certainly not complaining  

Prior to collection, I ordered a custom Reg No from DVLA, and Travelworld did all the paperwork for that as well, and still had it ready on the day I requested. When I went to collect the RV, one of the personnel came up to the AVIS car hire place in Telford where I dropped off the one-way hire, to give me a lift back to their site. As I have mentioned in a previous post, the vehicle was in immaculate condition, having had a full service, and they took all the time necessary to show me everything there was to know about operating the vehicle, and all the appliances, including tips about what suddenly switches on in the middle of the night that I might want to consider turning off. All in all, I cannot fault anything about the buying or collection process. They also agreed to doing the first MOT (due in August) within the purchase price. They may be more expensive than a personal import or a private sale, but for me the lack of any hastle, unnecessary paperwork, or last minute hitches, made the deal worthwhile.

I still reckon I got a bargain, and I presume Travelworld were happy with the agreed price, so that's the best way to conclude a sale, with both parties walking away smiling. I would certainly recommend them. And don't be afraid to make an offer - you'll never know until you ask.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We were talking about them today. Our experience of them , or at least of the man I assume to be Mr. Edwards snr. absolutely rubbish. Having said that , the motorhome we were going to buy was OK but were put off by an ignorant unpleasant salesman ( or owner ? )


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We bought our's from Travelworld, the few minor problems we had were dealt with to my satisfaction. 
The reversing camera packed up after a few days, I asked them to send me a complete new system, they agreed and it arrived a few days later. 
Leisure batteries were duff, I bought and replaced and they refunded the cost.. 

My only criticism was a rushed hand over .. all other enquiries vis email or phone have been dealt with professionally.. 

RV supplied with full tank of LPG but not much diesel ..


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I looked at Travelworld but bought elsewhere. Had an interesting experience subsequently with Ross Edwards who phoned up to see if I'd found anything. When I told him I'd bought elsewhere he spent the next ten minutes berating me and when I said he was too expensive he said they could have lowered the price. Certainly put me off considering them for any future dealings and seems fair to assume they don't expect to sell at the advertised price.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Update*

We bought from Travelworld in the end. Dealing with both Bob  & Ross  . We were happy with the deal we struck, had an excellent handover from Ross even though we arrived very late in the day he stayed late until we were entirely happy.

Since then weve been back once to sort a couple of minor and one major problem (slides). They, and in particular Jim in service, have been very professional and the work carried out has been to an excellent standard.

Based on my limited experience if you are going down the dealer route then I can reccomend them.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Update*



jimjam said:


> Based on my limited experience if you are going down the dealer route then I can reccomend them.


I would second that..


----------

